# trembling/shaking pigeon



## freddy303

I unexpectedly became a pigeon keeper last week after I came out from work and found a pigeon standing on my truck. He/she would not leave, and was very tame. It was hot and dry out (and I wanted to go home!) so I caught it and took it with me. I've been giving him supervised fly-time on our covered porch. He seems to like me, and hangs around with me, and will come very close to me (within a foot). But I've noticed him trembling a lot when he sees me or comes near me. Is this normal?

Also, I started leaving his food in his cage for a couple of hours in the morning and again in the evening instead of leaving it in all the time. Is this OK? Sounds like many of you have feeding times.

Thanks to everyone for all the great info! Reading the old posts has been very helpful.


----------



## John_D

Hi Freddy,

As long as he seems healthy - eating and drinking, and pooping well - then the trembling is not uncommon.

All over tremor or twitching one wing both usually means the bird is excited or anticipatory. If he has become used to you and is tame and fairly approachable, he is unlikely to be particularly nervous.

The norm for a pigeon would be to eat twice a day, so giving him morning food until he's eaten, then more in the evening is fine. Long as he has access to water all the time. He will probably need some small grit - ideal is proper pigeon grit, but a pet store may have something suitable. Crushed oystershell grit is good, too. He may also enjoy a bath in a shallow tray - most pigeons love to bathe.

Take a look at his poops. Normal is darkish brown/green with a white blob. You will see we seem to study poops a lot on here 

John


----------



## Lin Hansen

Hi Freddy,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk! Thank you for helping this needy bird. It is something how pigeons seem to be able to pick out people to approach who will be kind and willing to help them. It's like they "know."

If the bird is in good shape now...eating, drinking, pooping, flying well...then I don't think the trembling is something to worry about. Here is a previous thread discussing this kind of trembling to reassure you...just click on it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10371

It is fine to have feeding times for him, but I would have water available to him at all times.

We have many experienced members here who I am sure will be along shortly to offer help and good advice just in case they feel there is something more to the trembling.

Thanks again,
Linda

PS....Sorry, did not mean to repeat so much of what John advised...I did not see John's post till I had finished writing and posting this reply


----------



## freddy303

Thank you. Everything else seems normal with him and his poop is as you describe. And yes, I leave the water in all the time and change it frequently. He is having pet-store grit because it was all I could find Sunday. He is very smart and inquisitive.


----------

